# Anyone know about a Beretta Pintail inertia



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

shotgun. got one dont know if its reliable. And yes it is a beretta inertia.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

This is basically an updated Benelli SL80 series that is updated. Supposed to be pretty reliable, just not pretty and never caught on, so they dropped it.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one in real tree ap looks nice to me reminds me of my benlli legacy. Handles very sweet just never shot it enough to check reliability. Just bought a benelli M2 this feels just as good. Thanks for your vote of reliability.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

The only inertia driven Beretta shotgun. Beretta stopped importing them because of a non-compete agreement with Benelli. Nice gun. Want to sell yours?


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

i payed $450 like it as much as my$1200 M2 and $1600 legacy but thanks for the interest


----------

